# New Military Novel - FLASHPOINT QUEBEC



## karpovage

Hello to all in the Army.ca forums, 

I am Michael Karpovage, American author of the just-released combat novel called FLASHPOINT QUEBEC: Operation Joint Suppression. You might have noticed my new banner advertisement in this website. Please click on the ad and Buy a Book! You will not be let down by my interpretation of this "hot" Canadian topic of Quebec secession and the urban combat that results. 

Here is a brief synopsis of what this fiction novel is about:

A NATO request for military assistance to Canada thrusts a U.S. Army 10th Mountain light infantry task force behind Quebec provincial lines on a moment's notice. Mission objective: take the airport and bridges and then allow the Canadian Army to pass through their positions. It was supposed to be a permissive NATO spearhead insertion into the St. Lawrence port city of Trois Rivieres aimed at bringing the breakaway province of Quebec back to negotiations in resolving its claim of secession from Canada. Instead, the American infantry unit is drawn into a violent urban battle with a column of main battle tanks from the revolutionary Quebec Defense Force, a force clandestinely supported by France.

Visit the U.S. Army‘s 10th Mountain Blizzard Newspaper review of this book at:  http://www.drum.army.mil/blizzard/blizzard_archives/news.asp?id=8&issuedate=12-18-2003  

This book features a disgruntled former commander of the now disbanded Canadian Airborne Regiment who was disgraced by the Somalia Affair -- Colonel Michel LaPointe now heads up the Quebec Defense Force and is preparing to defend his new nation. On the American side are a number of soldiers, in particular young 2nd Lt. Mike D‘Arata, facing his baptism by fire and his company commander Captain T.J. Karr, a veteran of the Battle of Mogadishu. 

This is primarily a combat novel showing the chaos a battle may bring and a tribute to the "warrior" to make the public more aware of what soldiers go through in their profession so us civilians can sleep peaceably at night. The "colorful" dialogue, the adrenaline-pumping radio traffic and the picture painted puts you right in the thick of the fight. From CF-18 Hornets to Kiowa Scouts to the mighty M1-Abrams tank on down to hand-to-hand street combat, FLASHPOINT QUEBEC is definitely a page turner without the Hollywood ending. What happened for real in Blackhawk Down heavily influenced the scenario laid out in this Trois Rivieres-based battle.

Feel free to throw out some questions or e-mail me with more information. The book is available at www.amazon.com, www.barnesandnoble.com and www.publishamerica.com. Or call your local bookstore to order it. the ISBN # is 1-4137-0176-0

Pretty soon Mike Bobbitt (owner/moderator of Army.ca) will be conducting an interview on one of the forums. He‘s getting a signed copy of the book now. Please don‘t pass up your chance for some good entertaining reading. Get a copy now and open the discussion!

Thank you,

Michael Karpovage


----------



## Danjanou

Welcome aboard. I guess I‘ll have to grab a copy and give it the review treatment here. Don‘t worry I ‘ll be gentle.


----------



## karpovage

Danjanou, I really appreciate your interest. I tried to give an objective opinion on both sides of the secessionist issue but also through the eyes of soldiers. Obviously, being American and writing about the American 10th Mountain you can definitely tell my persuasion but I did raise some thought-provoking issues in the book. If you ever read Blackhawk Down, my book is even more chaotic in the battle scene. In fact, 3/4s of this book is the urban battle in Trois Rivieres.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

You‘re in good hands, Danjanou is the best reviewer we have here... Very detailed, well thought out and never passes a fault.   

Looking forward to seeing the review...


----------



## East Side Soprano

Sounds interesting Karpovage, Is your book similiar to anything written before (by you or someone else) or is it completely unique? Just asking because I‘m very picky about military literature, especially fiction, and would like to know if it‘s like anything I enjoyed previously.


----------



## karpovage

East Side, I of course had my influential authors that I liked and tried to emulate such as Clancy‘s earlier novels, Harold Coyle, Dale Brown, Larry Bond, Ralph Peters. And John Antal‘s "Combat Platoon Leader" and "Proud Legions". What they did in these novels and what I tried to do was switch back and forth from each combatant‘s side as the action takes place. This is a chronological layout in that you can follow minute by minute in some cases as the action unfolds getting both sides perspectives and confusion. 

What I personally didn‘t like in some combat novels is the romance crap thrown in there for marketing sake. So, no kissing while the bullets are flying. 

One thing I also did which readers have found quite interesting was that I gave historical perspective on issues. These were just a page interwoven into the plot such as FLQ‘s early role in secession and the roots of their cause, or a quick historical fact about the Iroquois Nation descendent (10th Mtn Major) and his ancestoral fight with French settlers, or even a play off of U.S. operations/missions in Persian Gulf War 1 and 2 and Afghanistan. So, I‘ve taken historical fact and built the characters/soldiers with veteran experience. 

If you like or read Blackhawk Down, I was heavily influenced by that action. So, you could almost say this is a lessons-learned book too. In fact, I lost all respect for former President Clinton on that day October 3, 1993. My animosity and the shared animosity of alot of U.S. soldiers for Clinton‘s actions and lack of actions are definitely expressed in angry manner through the eyes of my characters.

I strove for realism and according to the military journalist at the 10th I came pretty close. She said the Infantry would definitely enjoy this. Hope you get one. Visit my website for more info and direct purchasing from the publisher.


----------



## East Side Soprano

Sounds like a great read! I‘ll make sure to get my hands on a copy. You nailed one my top military literature pet peeves with the romance remark. Along with over-done political correctness and technical errors, nothing PO‘s me more than the unnecessary romance element in these novels. It should be saved for other books. As for Black Hawk Down, perhaps my favorite movie and non-fiction book and most heart-breaking recent military action (can‘t stand the sight of those ***holes dragging the bodies of those American soldiers around, the decisions made by high-ranking political figures, Clinton, also pi$$ed me off). Two questions for you: how technically accurate do you feel your book is? and are you planning/writing any more?


----------



## karpovage

East Side Soprano, I would say I am exceptionally technically accurate. For instance, when I introduced the Kiowa Scout chopper of the 10ths 3-17th Air Cavalry I went into the details of the Mast-Mounted Sight (MMS) or that three-eyed head on top of the main rotor that gives the imagry for the 2-man crew. I actually interviewed a member of the 3-17th to also get some key "realistic" information.

In the Sniper scene I also went into great detail on the process of taking a sniper shot. I‘ve read One Shot, One Kill from one of the greatest snipers of all time  - Marine Carlos Hathcock. Plus watched a training video and used terminology in the steps one would take in releasing an accurate shot.

Terminology was important to me and I strove to get it correct because it‘s guys like you who I wrote for and are my main audience.

In the CF-18 Hornet scene I read Scott O‘Grady‘s book of when he was shot down over Bosnia and did his E&E. I used radio traffic in that real incident and superimposed it for my plot. So, I‘m pretty confident in saying the book, terms, equipment are accurate. 

I plan on writing something in the near future - the seeds ARE planted.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon

I‘d be interested in the book but my concern is that the Canadian Forces is very much overshadowed by the US military or we are made out to be incompetent, can you assure me otherwise?


----------



## karpovage

Ex-Dragoon, no I did not make the CF incompetent sounding or anything of that nature nor do I have any reason to think so. But yes, unfortunately the CF is overshadowed by the U.S. 10th Mountain in the book. Is it essentially about the U.S. 2-14th Infantry vs. Quebec Defense Force. The CF are active though in the Operation. They are mobilised and deployed and make a ground march/assault on several avenues into Quebec but it is merely mentioned during the mission brief and some media excerpts after the engagement. I do however pose a question during the Presidential/Prime Minister Press Conference scene (in the words of a news reporter) about the understaffed, underequiped CF bases and one of reasons why the U.S. is called for support. No, but don‘t think anything along the lines of negativity towards Canadian Forces. You guys are highly-trained, ***-kickers and always have been in my opinion. You are partners the U.S can count on and have over the years despite the BS the media might hype up to the contrary. 

So, please do purchase a copy if you are looking for a combat scenario in you own backyard albeit without alot of CF actually fighting. It‘s a straighforward, quick read that will get your adrenaline pumping and have you dreaming at night that you are one of the characters (a recent reader actually told me this) - so, I‘m not making it up.

mike


----------



## karpovage

Excerpt from Flashpoint Quebec: This is fiction. This is a teaser. Click on the banner ad to purchase a book or the link below my signature.

21 June 2005. Washington Post, Washington, D.C. Newspaper Article.

QUEBEC DEFENSE FORCE FORMED. STATE TO STATE RELATIONS ANNOUNCED. 

In a highly charged speech opening with the line, â Å“We will never let Montreal be controlled by the English aristocrats,â ? Quebec Premier Jacques DeMars announced the official formation of the Quebec Defense Force (QDF) yesterday. In addition, DeMars called for â Å“state to stateâ ? relations between Canada and Quebec.

Amid stalled secession talks, DeMars called on all able-bodied Quebec men and women to join the QDF to defend Quebec against the inevitable aggression brought on by Canada in hindering the new nation from governing their rightful territory. He added that, â Å“All Quebeckers must prepare and arm themselves for possible defense of their country.â ? DeMars urged the desertion of Quebec-born military personnel now serving in various branches of the Canadian Forces.

To the dismay of National Defense officials, one highly controversial Canadian Army officer has already taken that step. Retired Lieutenant Michel LaPointe announced his allegiance to the Quebec Defense Force, taking a sworn oath from the premier in a surprise ceremony at the Citadelle, the QDF's new headquarters. LaPointe vowed to serve and protect sovereign Quebec territory by all means necessary. He was appointed to full colonel by DeMars, a ranking he said was denied by National Defence officials earlier in his career.

As one of Canada's most decorated combat veterans, the now Colonel LaPointe brings a high degree of legitimacy to the formation of the Quebec Defense Force. He served in the Persian Gulf War during Operation Desert Storm and in Somalia during Operation Deliverance, both under 2 Commando of the Canadian Airborne Regiment. However, his role in the Somalia Affair brought controversy on what was once thought a shining career. He was found guilty of negligence as a company commander after the murder investigation of a Somalian teen at the hands of Canadian Airborne soldiers. He was demoted in rank from lieutenant colonel to first lieutenant. The Canadian Airborne Regiment was soon disbanded as a result of this investigation.

LaPointe's last assignment before retiring was at Canadian Forces Base Valcartier just north of Quebec City where controversy followed him once again. CFB Valcartier was closed in 2003 by Parliament in an ongoing effort to lower military spending and to shift the burden of defense to NATO allies, most notably the United States. LaPointe's role was overseeing the equipment during the transfer. Most military vehicles, equipment, and air squadrons were consolidated into existing units of the two remaining bases in Quebec â â€œ that of CFB Montreal and CFB Bagotville in the northern part of the province â â€œ while other equipment was put in mothballs, sold, or transferred to western Canadian bases. LaPointe came under fire for the alleged disappearance of some military property. No evidence was found against him but he was forced out of the military all together with a dishonorable discharge. The case is still being investigated.

A native of Quebec, LaPointe has been characterized as an aggressive commander demanding complete loyalty from his soldiers. He was considered a legend in combat and gathered a large following of ex-Airborne soldiers during the province's campaign for secession. This stunning announcement is sure to bring in more recruits to the QDF in upcoming months.


----------



## onecat

So Lieutenant Michel LaPointe, was a member of CAR and yet he is still only a Lieutenant??  

"LaPointe came under fire for the alleged disappearance of some military property. No evidence was found against him but he was forced out of the military all together with a dishonorable discharge."

Again this a Lieutenant, he has have access equipment transfers and the like at that rank. And what type of eqiupment has gone missing???  I‘m sure the CF would know if their CF-18‘s Lav‘s or Leo‘s went missing.  At least you could made the guy a major or a higher rank to reflex the position your giving him in the CF.  But I don‘t think you‘ve done research into the CF, and your main point to a write cool US ops book and put down Canada at the same time.

And â Å“We will never let Montreal be controlled by the English aristocrats,â ?  come on who uses that word now a days???

Its cool you wrote a book, but its all about Americans saving Canada‘s ***.  Why don‘t you sell your book in the US.  Quebec has 6 million people, and core if CF is still very strong, we would just recuit new new and take it back.  If that‘s what the Canadian public wanted.

Your is just BS, The Canada would never be allowed the US to center stage in any op like this. 

Your shouldn‘t even be allowed to sold on this forum, but their is freedom here too... believe it or not.


----------



## East Side Soprano

> Originally posted by radiohead:
> [qb]Your is just BS, The US would never be allowed to center stage in any op like this. [/qb]


What makes you so sure of yourself?


----------



## onecat

Thanks East Side, I‘ve made the correction.


----------



## karpovage

Radiohead, guess I was a success in teasing you and stirring your pot! I‘m laughing out loud because I spent a boatload of time researching this scenario and would have never ever even attempted a novel of this controversy had I not done my homework. So, before you make any more embarrassing remarks or accusations about my research or what the plot is please pick up a copy and read it, then pass your sweeping judgement. You merely read one page from a fictious news article.

In fact without giving away too much, LaPointe is a QDF Colonel in the book leading an armored force into Montreal when he and the Americans run into each other. At the same time the CF is making a major drive toward Montreal and Quebec City to suppress the rebel QDF. The 600 Americans don‘t save anyone‘s arse. Nor were they allowed to take center stage. There‘s was a minor permissive op to just land and take the airport and bridge. You do know what "permissive" means? The book is not about making the CF look bad at all - to the contrary. So get off your inferiority complex and start thinking a bit more positive about yourself and the CF okay.

By the way, as I did my research the FLQ (know who they are?) used lines such as, "english aristocrats" in their hate speech for secession. So, the colorful language is far from being outdated.

Cheers Mate!


----------



## Gunner

For Christ sakes Radiohead, did you not read this portion of his post?

Karpovage   





> Excerpt from Flashpoint Quebec: This is fiction. This is a teaser.


Do you spend your time pointing out scientific absurdities in Star Trek as well?

Lighten up buddy. It‘s just a book


----------



## onecat

Of course its fiction, and not I don‘t get into absurdities in star trek. Karpovage gave a treaser and I know what I think of it.  Its an opinion.

Just didn‘t like the use of forum to sell is US military book, that just set in Canada.

"By the way, as I did my research the FLQ (know who they are?) used lines such as, "english aristocrats" in their hate speech for secession. So, the colorful language is far from being outdated."

That was in the 60‘s and very early 70‘s.. so yes its out dated.


----------



## muskrat89

To the best of my knowledge he‘s a paid advertiser, and probably a welcome income source to Mike. We all enjoy (usually) this free forum - because of advertisers. You do seem a tad uptight...


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

He has indeed paid (in part with a copy of the book), and his support is much appreciated. (Especially with the recent hardware problems...) Having said that, opinions are always welcome - advertising doesn‘t equate to diplomatic immunity.   

I haven‘t read the book and don‘t have any feedback on it, but Mr. Karpovage has impressed me so far by being the most approachable author I‘ve encountered...

Cheers


----------



## Hunter

Mr Karpovage,

A couple of months ago I saw your banner ad on this site, and clicked through.   I'm glad I did. I was ingrigued by the excerpts I read, and I ordered your book.   I was expecting to wait up to six weeks for your book to arrive, but it arrived in two.   It was a captivating read from start to finish.   Some of the subtleties of the Canadian political situation could use a bit of refining but I think you would have to live here to understand.      

Having been down to Fort Drum on a FIBUA exercise just before reading the book, it was interesting to read about 10th Mountain having seen where they're from.   The base was empty though - everyone was over in Iraq and Afghanistan.

I would definitely recommend this book.

Best regards,

Philip Hunter


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Hi Philip,

Thanks for your review. I've read it as well, and thought it was entertaining and well written. There were a few bits of Canadiana that were off (we don't have 1st Lt's) but once you get past those it's good reading. There's not a lot of time "setting up the intrigue" which is fine by me. It jumps in the action quickly, and then follows several units through their run of battle luck, good and bad. It's also a pretty light read, so no huge time commitment is required.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## karpovage

Thank you Mr. Hunter for the great book review and thank you for purchasing it off of Army.ca. Mike Bobbit and I both appreciate the support. I do appreciate the feedback on the subtle details too - especially coming from someone in my target audience of readers - a military person. They will help me in a next novel that I am tossing ideas about. Always needing to improve and be realistic as possible is what I'm striving for.  As a civilian some of the military accuracies are tough to come by though but with constructive criticism I hope to only get better.

I've also been in contact with another reader who just finished it and he was a CW3 Target Acquisition officer of the 10th Mountain - now with another unit and back in Iraq - and he liked the combat intensity too - especially the sniper scene. Said it was very close to the real thing as he's been in it both in Afghanistan and Iraq. What I did in my research was draw off of real life combat portrayals from battlefield stories (mainly Mogadishu, Somalia) to try and capture the emotions a soldier might feel in a choatic firefight so it's good to hear from soldiers like yourself who've been there and felt that so at least I know I've done my homework well.

Please pass on the book recommendation to everyone you know and feel free to contact me personally anytime.

I really do appreciate what you professional soldiers do and in fact by writing this novel on this subject matter, wanted the public to know as well what you guys go through on a battlefield. 

Stay safe,

Michael Karpovage


----------



## Infanteer

Here's an idea for your next book that will really excite the troops.  Write one about the CF getting decent funding and surprisingly being sent off into combat operations with our allies; amazingly, lets throw in the support of a majority of Canadians as well.....

All jokes aside, I plan on checking out your novel in return for supporting our little corner of cyberspace here.

Thanks
Infanteer


----------



## SFontaine

I went down to Bolen Books the other day to look for a copy and they said they'd order one. I'll prolly get it then.


----------



## karpovage

Thanks to you both for checking out my book. I hope you enjoy a bit of an escape to an urban battlefield in Trois Rivieres. With the novel being set in 2005 I actually wrote in a hardnosed conservative hawk as the Canadian Prime Minister - too bad Harper lost, eh? Anyways, it's Canada calling on the U.S. for military support in what is called Operation Joint Suppression precisely for the fact that your military has been stripped of major fighting capabilities due to liberal cutbacks - I lay out some of the statistics in a NATO press conference in the first chapter. Anyways, this is clearly a combat novel - I don't dwell on the politics of Quebec secession - I simply have Quebec seceeding in the very first chapter. From then on its a military operation following a 10th Mountain unit as well as the Quebec Defense Force Colonel (a former CF officer demoted for his role in the Somalia Affair). The QDf colonel leads a rogue M1Abrams tank force until the two powers clash - then it gets hairy. Enjoy and let me know what you think.


----------



## Sh4d0w

Hello, i have been trying to find your book at Chapters for a while.  I assume its only availble online?


----------



## karpovage

Sh4d0w, It is available at Borders books in Watertown, NY (home of the 10th Mountain Div) and Barnes and Nobles in Ithaca, NY (my hometown). I've been trying to get shelf copies in Chapters but it's in bureaucratic mumbo jombo right now. YOur best bet is to call Chapters as they should be able to order it online for you. Usually arrives in a couple of weeks. Or just DIY at Amazon.com or directly from my publisher for a little less. Go to my website and click on Buy Book and it takes you directly to my Publisher,:

http://www.publishedauthors.net/MichaelKarpovage/index.html

Let me know if you have any problems and of course once you read it your review - good I hope!

Cheers


----------



## basxav

Michael:
I found the thread a little late. Since you're looking for plot suggestions for your next bookhow about a story on humanitarian assistance with a military component. Basically it's the Dafur situation fictionalized of course. You could write an interesting plot about a similar disaster with threads touching on humanitarian entities/NGOs and their agenda, the victims, the bad guys, the media, alliance politics (NATO, UN, Europe vs America, the Arab league) and of course how an ordinary soldier sees and is effected by these threads.

xavier


----------



## karpovage

Thanks for the suggestion. That is an interesting topic.


----------



## basxav

Michael:
You're welcome 
xavier


----------



## Ex-Dragoon

What about a naval scenario?


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> What about a naval scenario?



No, it has to be _military_! 

....ok, ex-tanker now naval drops everything to go on a crusade to find and punch out ex-arty now guard.... ;D


----------



## Ex-Dragoon

Heresy! Burn the witch...ummm I mean guard!!!  ;D


----------



## Spr.Earl

How about the separation if B.C.,Ab.,Sask.,Man.,Yukon,Washington,Alaska, and Oregon?
Creating a new Nation.What would Washington and Ottawa do?

They have nearly all the natural resources of North America!!
Under the subject of Alienation from our respective Fed.Capital's.

Would it take the whole of the U.S. Military to subdue and bring back these Territories and if so what would happen world wide when the U.S. brought back these Forces to subdue this revolt in N.America?


----------



## Danjanou

Hmm a couple of years ago you could have tossed in the Dakotas to that group and the new country would have been the second largest nuclear power in the world.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon

Spr.Earl said:
			
		

> How about the separation if B.C.,Ab.,Sask.,Man.,Yukon,Washington,Alaska, and Oregon?
> Creating a new Nation.What would Washington and Ottawa do?
> 
> They have nearly all the natural resources of North America!!
> Under the subject of Alienation from our respective Fed.Capital's.
> 
> Would it take the whole of the U.S. Military to subdue and bring back these Territories and if so what would happen world wide when the U.S. brought back these Forces to subdue this revolt in N.America?



Doesn't Ian Slater have a series along those lines?


----------



## karpovage

Now you're talking - a western North American secession. That is a killer idea. Say, Quebec seceeds which starts the ball rolling for BC, Alberta, etc. and you've got some realistic political conflicts to play off of. Toss China into the mix as the world's second most formidable superpower too.  Recruit Joe had mentioned a Northern shipping lane through the Artic Circle truly linking Atlantic and Pacific Oceans and with the natural resources all up in this area now you are talking another World War in the making with definite naval and ground combat scenarios. Talk about terrrain variety, damn, I'm just getting stressed thinking how I'd start researching this scenario. Tom Clancy, Larry Bond, Ralph Peters - where are you??


----------



## George Wallace

Are we talking about "CASCADIA" again?

GW


----------



## George Wallace

Finally found the book I was looking for, as this thread sounded so familiar; "KILLING GROUND The Canadian Civil War" by BRUCE POWE.  Copyright 1968.  I have the PaperJacks edition published in 1977.

ISBN  0-7701-0052-X

This is a very good book on the possibility of Quebec seccession and fractures in the Cdn Military and society of the day.  It ends with Canada being reunited in a common cause when 10 Mtn crosses the Quebec/New York border.

I believe Gen Richard Romner(SP), an author in his own right, also wrote a book in that timeframe about Quebec seccession, but I don't have it handy at the moment.

GW


----------



## OLD F of S

It is not far off the mark, I am sure it would suprise most Canadians of the American
involvment in 1970 Dec to be accurate. They assisted at the request of our government
headed by Trudeau. They provided tech support and equipment from Fort Hood.
     So its not all fiction.


----------



## Danjanou

George killing ground isn't too bad I read it years ago and probably still have a copy gathering dust in my den. Some inaccuracies in it ( full auto FNs etc.) but a good tale. Like the fact that when the revolt comes almost all our regular army is overseas on various peacekeeping missions ( he even forshadowed the Balkans in 1968) and we have to hastily build up a new army out of Militia units.

A more recent look, and I think better one, on the Quebec scenario was "Victory" published a few years  ago. Can't remember the author etc as at work (will post it later when I get home). Very damning discussion on the political interference cuts etc. in the CF in that one.


----------



## George Wallace

What?  You never used a matchstick in the Sear?  How about the C-2?

Been some time since I read it so I only vaguely remember the storyline.

GW


----------



## Spr.Earl

"You never used a matchstick in the Sear?"

George shhhh!! that's still a National Secret!!


----------



## Danjanou

George me do something like illegally modify and or tamper with an issued piece of military kit. Perish the thought.    

Anyway I forgot to post the details of the other novel I mentioned earlier.

VICTORY? A Novel of the Civil War in Canada 
Rufus Marlowe 1992
ISBN 0-9696296-0-5

As I said a fairly good read.  Ne also gives a plausible explanation of what the Van Doos and other 5 Bde units might do in the event of a civil war. Marlowe was a former Militia officer with several of the Ontario and Quebec regiments that appear in the book. I actually recognized the fictionalized versions of a former CO and a long serving Sgt I had in my company as characters.


----------



## Release Section

I have been waiting for a book about a Canadian civil war.  It is so unlikely an event that it is almost science fiction.  But what would happen?  Sure, we could bend over, touch our toes and ask Uncle Sam to "pwease come and save us from the Quebec-France domination plan ... but is this likely?  I think not.

I think the point of the criticism is that Canadians would NEVER (voluntarily) allow US military to intercede in a domestic dispute with one of the provinces.  Your premise seems to be a typically US-centric belief that US forces can and should roll in to save the world from itself.  Most of us on Army.ca seem to be serving CF members and most CF members generally have a high opinion of the US and especially the US military.  I also believe, despite Canadian media efforts to generate controversy and the self-confidence , that civvy Canadians also hold the US in high regard.

I'm not sure why any Canadian (especially this audience) would want to read a far-fetched book about an American intervention in a Canadian civil war?!  The idea of civil war in modern Canada is ridiculous in itself but to suggest that we would welcome a foreign military (even our best friend) to stick their nose into our dispute is just absolute crap.  Maybe if you suggested the UN stepped in?  I don't know if you folks down south noticed but we did not join you in Iraq.  Not only did we stay out of Iraq because we are focussing on finishing the job in Afghanistan but also because Canadians seem support the UN.  Please note:  I am one Canadian with no time for the UN's bungling and inaction.  I threw my blue beret in garbage after Rwanda amigo. I am in favour of cautious interventions (does Iraq qualify?).  I wouldn't mind it if y'all (because we know Canada, France, Germany et al will not help you) put an end to North Korean sabre-rattling and put the fear of God into some other, true WMD nations.  Good on yah USA.  I think the world needs the great white knight rides yet again in support of freedom everywhere.  And oil for our big SUVs too I guess.

I suggest you advertise your book in the US where there may be audiences who enjoy reading about the America riding in to save the day.  If you continue to advertise on Canadian sites like this you had better get used to critical comments.  I wish you all the best in your future endeavours.  Maybe you will write a more plausible Quebec separation story in the future.  Let us know.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Release Section,

Yeah, but did you read the book? Your synopsis reads more of puffed up anti US rhetoric, than a solid review.

"*It is so unlikely an event that it is almost science fiction*"

It is fiction

"*I'm not sure why any Canadian (especially this audience) would want to read a far-fetched book about an American intervention in a Canadian civil war?!   *"

Why not? A little light reading, now and then, never hurt anyone.

"*The idea of civil war in modern Canada is ridiculous in itself*"

And your so sure, why? Nothing is impossible, just highly improbable.

"*I don't know if you folks down south noticed but we did not join you in Iraq.   Not only did we stay out of Iraq because we are focussing on finishing the job in Afghanistan but also because Canadians seem support the UN.   Please note:   I am one Canadian with no time for the UN's bungling and inaction.   I threw my blue beret in garbage after Rwanda amigo. I am in favour of cautious interventions (does Iraq qualify?).   I wouldn't mind it if y'all (because we know Canada, France, Germany et al will not help you) put an end to North Korean sabre-rattling and put the fear of God into some other, true WMD nations.   Good on yah USA.   I think the world needs the great white knight rides yet again in support of freedom everywhere.   And oil for our big SUVs too I guess*."

Pure anti US rhetoric, and nothing to do with the book.

"*I suggest you advertise your book in the US where there may be audiences who enjoy reading about the America riding in to save the day.   If you continue to advertise on Canadian sites like this you had better get used to critical comments*."

The majority of the posts seem to indicate otherwise.

"*I wish you all the best in your future endeavours.   Maybe you will write a more plausible Quebec separation story in the future.   Let us know*."

Nice to close out the "shit sandwich" with a slice of bread.


----------



## karpovage

Recce guy, thanks for providing some covering fire against Release Section. Sounds like his U.S. hatred got the better of him based on my book synopsis alone. Obviously he hasn't read my FICTION novel.

First of all Release Section I was authorized by the owner of this web site to advertise my product, you don't have a say in who advertises or not. It's not your call. Secondly, my advertisement's cost me money out of my pocket. That money goes to the functioning of this site so you may have the freedom to spew your opinions. So thank me instead of criticizing me personally. Thirdly, I chose this site because the target audience I am trying to reach is precisely infantry soldiers in both the U.S. and Canada. This isn't a freakin romance novel. My book advertisement has sold copies and has gotten good feedback from members of this site and has generated good discussion. This site is not just for Canadians. It's open to the entire world for anyone to post in or advertise on if the owner so allows it. 

Now, to suggest that Canada would voluntarily allow the U.S. to intercede into a domestic Canadian dispute is not the scenario I put forth. Canada calls on NATO membership and the U.S. provides military support to enhance the Canadian military objectives of suppressing an attack against its union by an illegal rebel force. It is a joint NATO operation hence the subtitle Operation Joint Suppression. So don't get your camouflaged panties all in a ruffle, the big bad U.S. doesn't come marching in on their own accord. In fact, you might blame the liberal democratic President in the book for using U.S. military assets in the wrong way. But guess you'll have to plop down some money, read the book and find out. Ooh, wouldn't that just get your goat.

To say that a Canadian civil war is modern Canada is ridiculous is like saying that Tom Clancy's scenario of having commercial airplanes plowing into government institutions just won't fly. If civil war in Canada is so ridiculous then why did the Canadian government impose the War Measures Act during the October Crisis in 1970? Certainly, you would consider thirty years ago "modern" Canada. Some of those same players, the FLQ terrorist group, who caused the problems back then still exist today. And just back in the stone age of 1995 a vote of secession was missed by 1%. The scenario I put forth is that an ultranationalistic Quebec leader emerges that galvanizes his province into changing their views on secession and in fact the province votes that way. History backs me on the power of nationalism.

My research revealed that military intervention was a very likely scenario in the face of a break up of the Canadian Union. Some of the rhetoric I use in my book is based on rhetoric from your own Parliament members in the land of reality. 

Lastly, the book is about fighting men on both sides of the battle and my umost appreciation for the heck that soldiers go through to complete a mission. This is essentially a fighting man's urban combat scenario. It is a study in lessons learned. It is a HYPOTHETICAL fiction novel for your entertainment and escapism. Enjoy, and relax, chill out and calm down friend.


----------



## PPCLI Guy

> Enjoy, and relax, chill out and calm down friend.



Great post, and great advice.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Michael,don't take it too seriously. Not everyone is going to be a fan of any book. Funny how it's easier to sit back and poke holes in someone else's work than to create something of your own...


Cheers


----------



## nakhiti

Ok....NOW I'm curious, I have to read the book! (proving once again there's nothing like controversy to bring attention to your subject).


----------



## a_majoor

I'm curious too. Is this still in print/available?

I also wonder a bit at the scenario; not that something like that could happen (heaven forbid), but that things could spiral even farther out of control than the brief synopis seems to indicate. How would Anglo partisans, Native people in the "Mohawk Nation" and "Cree Nation", biker gangs and other groups react to separation? I would suggest there would be a pretty chaotic situation at the very least, and a multi-sides civil war rivaling the Balkens at worst.


----------



## Danjanou

Anyone catch the recent CBC 4 hour miniseries H2O?

I think one of the writers must have read this book or at least this thread. After the PM (Paul Gross ) invokes the War Measures Act and deploys the CF, he finds out he hasn't enough troops (big surprise, as they're all overseas a peacekeeping as esplained by the CDS). There's a brief scene where he requests US assistance under some treaty. Next scene is Gordon Pinsent as the TV takling head announcing the 10th mountain Div is moving inot Quebec with shots of trucks convoys moving through the night.


----------



## a_majoor

There was a really paranoid book out in the late 80's early 90's which claimed the sole purpose of the 10th Mountain Division was to invade Canada....


----------



## karpovage

a_majoor, yes, my book is definitely still available. If you are in Watertown, NY at Fort Drum it's at Borders Books. But your best bet is to order it online at amazon.com or visit my website directly and you can order it from there: www.publishedauthors.net/michaelkarpovage/index.html

In the political backdrop to the military operation in this book I did touch on how the Indian nations and Anglophones (mostly in Montreal) reacted in a secession vote but not too indepth. I tied their reactions into media reports as part of the escalation to military intervention.  First and foremost this is a combat novel. 3/4 of the story is focused on the urban battlefield and what's going through the heads of the soldiers on each side of the fight. I really wanted to portray how infantry would go up against M1 Abrams tanks (in the hands of a hostile Quebec Defense Force) all in an urban terrain (Trois Rivieres).  If you read this book you'll notice one of my biggest and most profound influences was from soldier's perspectives in the Battle of Mogadishu, Somalia in 1993. I've blended actual dialogue and radio traffic from real nonfiction battles and worked it into a fiction setting to get it as close to reality as possible. Along with some really good reviews from readers from this web site in particular, I've also been told by veteran combat U.S. infantrymen that I've captured the intensity of battle. So please pick up a copy and enjoy! 

Danjanou, if you have any information or links or specific names on that CBC miniseries h20 please pass on to me. I would love to know if someone did read my book or I would love to send my book to one of those individuals. I'll take any publicity I can generate. I don't have Tom Clancy's publicity department budget to work from!

Michael Karpovage
Author of Flashpoint Quebec


----------



## Danjanou

Michael sorry no contacts a the Mother Corp. I'm sure a search of their website should get you what you're looking for though


----------



## OatmealSavage

Good idea Karpovage, I hope it's a cautionary tale as well as entertainment. I will have to read it just to find out how the QDF gets MBTs. What are the odds the taxpayers in any Canadian Province will cough it up? I can't see the French handing out Leclerc's for free any time soon.
As for the rest of the plausibility, remember when (I think it was) Preston Manning beaked off in the House of Commons to the effect that he would be willing to send in the Canadian Army to protect the Natives if Quebec separated and began oppressing them? It must have been around 1993 because I had just done a tour and I wondered if the Croations would send UN peacekeepers to create a safe area around Kanesatake.
You must create a franchise for this theme. Did you look up Doug Christie from Victoria in your research? Imagine him as a Head of State for the Republic of Western Canada. I saw him in Edmonton handing out literature with a guy the Nazi skinheads in the Ambassador proudly informed me was a Klansman from Texas. You could save yourself a lot of work for the next few books by taking a history of the Croatian Wars and changing the names and places to Canadian ones. 
More plausibility - here's a scene for the next book: A reporter confronts the Canadian Prime Minister and says "you can't ask the Americans to violate Canadian Soveriegnty by sending troops onto our hallowed soil!" The hated, yet respected, intellectual PM says,"just watch me". (then he gives us the finger)
Maybe the 10th Mountain Div _is _ designed solely to invade Canada. Is that so bad? The US has to secure it's northern flank, and why should the US ever trust us to defeat the Russians (or whoever) and secure its territory. How many Canadian Divisions did Canada create solely to invade France and Italy? And didn't Canadian Staff Officers (having solved all other problems) maintain plans to invade the US even in the 1930s?
I met a few 10th Mountain Div guys in the Ironhorse in Kingston. I thought the were there because they were too young to drink in New York State. I had no idea the were recce-ing our vital national infrastructure for an invasion.


----------



## karpovage

Oatmeal, I hope you read the book and enjoy it well. Not to give it away but here's a teaser, the QDF's MBTs are acquired with a bit of creative computer inventory control and a trip in the woods to conceal them. It's when they come out of hiding and head to Montreal is when the real action takes place - with a bit of help from the "mother" county, France.


----------



## karl28

Karpovage do you  know if your book is available in paperback and at  chapters ?  IT sounds relay good


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

It's definitely available in paperback (I have paperback) but I haven't seen it anywhere but on the author's site for order...


----------



## karl28

Thanks Mike I will have to check out just have to wait for Pay day just spent $550 getting the car fixed after hitting a dinning room chair on the 401 but what can you do .


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

...now thats something you don't read everyday........


----------



## karpovage

karl28, it is available in paperback only. Bricks and mortar stores have it only at Borders in Watertown - near Fort Drum and in my hometown of Ithaca at the Barnes and Nobles store. Otherwise ordering it online is your best bet. As a first time author it is incredibly tough to market your book on your own with little to no budget AND a daytime job that comes first so getting into actual stores and competing against big name publishers and authors who dominate shelf space is a whole different business in itself. I've had really bad luck so far even getting a mention in the Canadian papers or any contact in the Chapter's stores. Christ, I would have figured this topic would surely be sensationalized in Canada. maybe people just want it to continue to lie dormant. but I am still plugging away and actually sending out more Press Releases today - I'll add you and army.ca to the mailing list.

Army.ca has been a big source of interest and dialogue on the topic.

And I want to thank you for your interest too. In my book this month of February 2005 is the date that Quebec votes for secession. And I had George W. voted out of office so a liberal President can now use the military in his own patsy way! This bit of alternative specualtive history really gets your mind working.

Just had an excellent review from a retired U.S. Army LTC - visit my website for his review I just posted the other day.   www.publishedauthors.net/michaelkarpovage


----------



## karpovage

Well, my luck is changing apparently. The Globe and Mail told me to send in a book and that they would take a close look at. So, good news! We'll see if I make the cut.


----------

